# Best Price For Miralax (or Generic)



## rheostaticsfan (May 7, 2007)

I found a place in Canada (where I live) selling PEG 3550 for $25.53/ 500g. That works out to about $0.88/dose. (all in US currency). They charge actual shipping costs so the additional cost is not that bad. www.pegflakes.comHas anyone found a better price?


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

rheostaticsfan said:


> Has anyone found a better price?


Go to the doctor and get a prescription for it. Way cheaper for a larger quantity.Dana


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

drugstore.com the best bulk price I could get for brand name miralax was 527 grams for $39.15 (you had to buy 6 bottles to get that price, one bottle of 527 grams was $41.69So that is better than thatWith an insurance copay you can probably do better than that, but I don't know if you just do a regular prescription it would be cheaper.


----------



## rheostaticsfan (May 7, 2007)

Getting an Rx for it is not an option: PEG has been over the counter in Canada for donkey's age. I've been using it for colonoscopy prep without an Rx for as long as I can remember. My insurance (and most around here I believe) will not pay any amount for any item that can be purchased OTC.The format my local pharmacy carries it in is pineapple flavored (yuck!) and it comes in enough powder to make up a 4L jug. (it comes in the 4L jug...mostly empty just enough powder and space to make it up). The 4L jug is to be consumed over a few hour period as a 'scope prep. You can't make it up and then drink it over the next few days as part of a maintenance program.The nice thing with miralax brand and this pegflakes outfit is that it can be purchased unflavored an in larger quantities. It doesn't come in a huge, mostly empty container that's meant to be filled with water. It's just more "user friendly". Not to mention cheaper.


----------



## 18811 (Apr 11, 2007)

rheostaticsfan said:


> Getting an Rx for it is not an option: PEG has been over the counter in Canada for donkey's age. I've been using it for colonoscopy prep without an Rx for as long as I can remember. My insurance (and most around here I believe) will not pay any amount for any item that can be purchased OTC.The format my local pharmacy carries it in is pineapple flavored (yuck!) and it comes in enough powder to make up a 4L jug. (it comes in the 4L jug...mostly empty just enough powder and space to make it up). The 4L jug is to be consumed over a few hour period as a 'scope prep. You can't make it up and then drink it over the next few days as part of a maintenance program.The nice thing with miralax brand and this pegflakes outfit is that it can be purchased unflavored an in larger quantities. It doesn't come in a huge, mostly empty container that's meant to be filled with water. It's just more "user friendly". Not to mention cheaper.










Over the counter Miralax is only about 10.00 for a 2 week supply, that is if you take it once daily. At 20.00 a month....its worth the cost. I will continue to pay for it for maintaince as long as I can afford it. I don't believe in shoplifting.....LOL.....but if I ever found myself broke.....I might loose my religion just to have it. Yes, its THAT good.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The size of the bottle they are talking about 500 grams is almost the same size as the prescription 527 grams.It isn't the standard OTC size here in the US that is about 2 hundred and some grams for the larger bottle.K.


----------

